# Should I buy this smoker on CL?



## DoughBall (Jun 22, 2019)

I had to come out of my lurking hole to get some help. I've been looking around for a used BBQ. I think they are a little harder to find here in Portland than in some parts. I found this reverse flow smoker and while it could be a decent buy, I'm wondering if you guys have any suggestions as to what I should be looking for when I look at it.

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/for/d/canby-bbq-smoker/6913529702.html


----------



## JJS (Jun 22, 2019)

It looks like a decent set up.

The problem with “custom” smokers is that you won’t know how it works unless you have it fired up. I guess you could have him stoke it up and check it out that way or just buy it knowing that you may have to modify it some to make it work the way you want it to. 

Sorry I couldn’t be more help but it’s kinda a crap shoot


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 22, 2019)

Nobody really should be able to say one way or another without seeing it in person.
Seeing how well it's built, the fit of the door and even firing it up.
Run the dimensions through a calculator and see if they're good to go.


----------



## DoughBall (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks. What should _I look at in terms of dimensions?_


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 22, 2019)

There are calculators for designing smokers, regular or reverse flow and more.
You enter the dimensional numbers of your cooking chamber and tells you what size all the specs should be for everything else.
Everything that will make it function in an optimal manner.
Firebox size/shape, firebox to cook chamber opening size, air vent sizes, chimney diameter and height and more.

Example: http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 23, 2019)

I can't offer advise from experience,  but from what I've read,  offsets with the smaller diameter cook chamber have air flow problems.   At Horizon, they will guide people away from their 16",  especially the one that also has a vertical chamber.  I've seen a couple of those for sale.   And IIRC,  the Yoder 16" also has air flow problems.

Seller says the one your looking at, has an 18" lower grate.   I would want at least a 20" cook chamber,  and I would prefer a 24".


----------



## DoughBall (Jun 24, 2019)

I ended up purchasing the unit. The engineering on it is pretty good. The guy who built it was an engineer so he was pretty geeked out on how it performed. The shortcomings are the thickness of the metals. Firebox is 3/16 and cooking area is 1/8, not 3/16 as he had represented. It's built well besides the undersized thicknesses. This is a good first offset. If I really enjoy it over the next couple years, I'll probably break down and by a Klose or something to their standard. To get one of his to PDX would probably cost me close to 4k by the time it is said and done. $1000 bucks to get going and still have a pretty decent unit feels ok to me and I've got plenty of kiln dried oak and maple at my disposal. Thanks for the suggestions. Really appreciate them all.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jun 29, 2019)

Have you had a chance to use it yet?


----------



## DoughBall (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for asking 

 Preacher Man
. I did, thank you. I've done a couple chickens and a round of ribs. In general the smoker does well. I think the main difference between this and a Klose or that level of smoker and this one is the amount of attention it needs. The ribs were my second round, so they were better for sure. The smoke was nice throughout and I also upgraded my wood stash. We have a guy down the road that sells kiln dried oak and that helped significantly. I downsized my sticks, but needed to keep adding about every 1/2 hour to 45 min. I found more consistency in temperature adding small amounts more frequently. I was able to keep my temps between 200-275 with a target of 225. I got a little hot early. downsized my splits and then stayed between 200-250 the rest of the way and mostly at 225. I'm a big fan of simple. Avocado oil, sea salt and pepper to start. I did a 4 hour smoke, put the ribs in foil/added a light coat of my favorite bbq sauce that I use for the cook only and then did another hour. After that, I put them in a cooler and let them rest for an hour at the very end. I served them up with an Apple Habenero sauce that I like. The ribs that came out were the best I've ever had. I'm sure I could find better, but these were pretty darn good. Next up are 5 racks of beef and pork ribs for the 4th.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2019)

Doug I think I remember the smoker , but the add is gone . Maybe throw up a pic if you get time .


----------

